# Michael Jackson dead?



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not a big fan, but holy crap.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 25, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090625/ap_on_en_mu/us_obit_michael_jackson

Was going to say....what a story 

I'm sure many of you will be mourning tomorrow.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, not a fan really either, but wow.  Curious to know what caused the cardiac arrest


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess this means none of us will be able to go visit him at his Neverland Valley Ranch or help him play with his toys 



Sorry.  That was not nice.  

Seriously though I don't envy him.  His family really f&*ked him up.  His problems were probably due to the fact that he never had a real childhood.  Jokes aside, folks forget that he will always be the "King of Pop" and in the early 1980's he was the man.  

He was not an idiot either...smart move starting his own label, or buying the rights to the entire Beatle's catalogue.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2009)

Get ready for 24/7 news coverage and tributes. So long Iran, SC Governor, Healthcare, Farrah ....


----------



## skiing is life (Jun 25, 2009)

he was screwed up but the world has lost a legend.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW! I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed, Farrah, Michael. I guess if things really come in three's other celebrities must be breathing easier ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2009)

One of, if not the best dance song writer in history.  RIP Michael

Only time I was ever an active listener of his work was as an 8 year old when my dad would crank Thriller and make me laugh with his middle aged white boy disco moves :lol:

My feelings are conflicted.  I'll never wish death on anyone, but my level of sorrow for him and his loved ones is certainly diminished as I do believe the molestation charges to be true.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_hz2am90Hk&feature=featured


God I love this jam


----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2009)

Strange, I am neither surprised nor affected at all by this. Honestly, not trolling or anything I'm just totally "meh."

Sad about Farrah, but that was a long time coming. Should've seen a real doctor, or given Jobu rum and a cigar, maybe sacrifice a chicken.

Ed was 86. Good long interesting and, I'm sure, fulfilling life. Looked a little annoyed by his younger wife on the episode of Dog Whisperer when Cesar straightened-out that pain-in-the-ass dog of his.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

I was sitting at the bar and my Mom called and told me. I was always a fan of his music and i sang some of his songs on old home videos circa the early 90s...it's sad to me that someone like Michael with access to the worlds best healthcare died at such a young age but he did have alot of psychological issues...anyway all the local radio stations are playing MJ music...RIP..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 25, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Curious to know what caused the cardiac arrest



Must have seen a really cute little boy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Must have seen a really cute little boy.



that is just wrong,,,


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Get ready for 24/7 news coverage and tributes. So long Iran, SC Governor, Healthcare, Farrah ....



the first thing i said to my wife was after these 2 celeb deaths that the SC gov is going to duck a ton of bad press.  i think farrah will still get her love seeing that 2 major celebs died on the same day and they are re-airing her tv special about her battle.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2009)

Brian is thankful for AZ, it's his main source of news.  He has no idea what's going on the SC governor though...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> He has no idea what's going on the SC governor though...


Root has no idea what's going on with the SC governor either.

Root really digged MJ in the 80's, but once he started to do weird shit, I quickly lost interest.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that is just wrong,,,



No.  Wrong is him molesting several young boys.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2009)

Not surprised , but the guy had talent , a messed up upbringing  that no doubt contributed to his inner demons ,  Farah on the other hand suffered an agonizing end with dignity --RIP


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Brian is thankful for AZ, it's his main source of news.  He has no idea what's going on the SC governor though...





RootDKJ said:


> Root has no idea what's going on with the SC governor either.
> 
> Root really digged MJ in the 80's, but once he started to do weird shit, I quickly lost interest.



The SC gov went missing for a few days last week(seriously nobody knew where he was).  Then he turned up (Tuesday I believe) 1st saying that he had gone on a LONG hike of the Appalachian Trail, which then less then 24 hrs later turned out to be that he hopped a plane down to Argentina to get it on with his Argentinian mistress(and this wasn't the 1st time either)


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone else find themselves moon walking around their house this morning?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else find themselves moon walking around their house this morning?


The Root never really mastered the moonwalk.:dunce:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> The SC gov went missing for a few days last week(seriously nobody knew where he was).  Then he turned up (Tuesday I believe) 1st saying that he had gone on a LONG hike of the Appalachian Trail, which then less then 24 hrs later turned out to be that he hopped a plane down to Argentina to get it on with his Argentinian mistress(and this wasn't the 1st time either)


Love it.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> My feelings are conflicted.  I'll never wish death on anyone, but my level of sorrow for him and his loved ones is certainly diminished as I do believe the molestation charges to be true.




couldn't have said it any better, thanks.

RIP michael.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 26, 2009)

He was such a big star when I was younger in the 1980's. I'm not really into singing or dancing, but that guy had tallent. They just don't make stars like that these days. They seem so manufactured. 

I think the guy reverted back to being about 12 years old. It seems that he never had a childhood, so he ended up reliving the one he never had when he was older. 

A sad day indeed. Rest in Peace.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 26, 2009)

WTF?  How does someone as "successful" as him end up over $400,000,000 in debt?  How does one person even spend that much in a lifetime?  Again, WTF? 

A lot of people (other than lawyers and doctors) are out some serious cash.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

powbmps said:


> WTF?  How does someone as "successful" as him end up over $400,000,000 in debt?  How does one person even spend that much in a lifetime?  Again, WTF?
> 
> A lot of people (other than lawyers and doctors) are out some serious cash.



Molesting kids ain't cheap..for every little penis he touched..he had to pay millions to avoid going to prison..


----------



## bigbog (Jun 26, 2009)

*...everything but..*



thetrailboss said:


> I guess this means none of us will be able to go visit him at his Neverland Valley Ranch or help him play with his toys  ............


I guess the one toy he should've thought about stocking would b a defibrillator, although I guess most everything he would've been purchasing was via a loan....from a good friend.
Jeez, the $$$ he made from a couple records...to end up what..~$160M or $400M(WOW!) in debt..:-o
You could very well be close to truth Steeze...   Guess he mixed the Meds once too often...without getting a healthy diet together...
___________________________
 Quote:
                         Originally Posted by *drjeff* 

 
_The SC gov went missing for a few days last week(seriously nobody knew where he was). Then he turned up (Tuesday I believe) 1st saying that he had gone on a LONG hike of the Appalachian Trail, which then less then 24 hrs later turned out to be that he hopped a plane down to Argentina to get it on with his Argentinian mistress(and this wasn't the 1st time either)_

And then by *RootDKJ*
Love it.
_______

+1


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2009)

How does someone that is 100s of millions of dollars in debt live in a house with an amusement park and full staff waiting on him?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 26, 2009)

$22,000,000 to keep a molestion charge out of court.

yeah, i'm really sad he's dead.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> $22,000,000 to keep a molestion charge out of court.
> 
> yeah, i'm really sad he's dead.



I would let him molest me for 22 million..the bad ,memorys would be erased by a lifetime of heli-skiing..:dunce:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 26, 2009)

MSNBC still has this as 'Breaking News'


----------



## JimG. (Jun 26, 2009)

Despite his obvious weirdness, Michael was and still is a music and entertainment legend. I mean, think about it...his career goes back over 40 years. I won't comment on the cause of his strangeness and physical issues. He wasn't any weirder than someone like Elvis though.

Farrah, what can you say? When I was in college, her poster was in every guy's room on campus. Another social icon.

Losing these 2 on the same day makes me feel my age. Wow.


----------



## dmc (Jun 26, 2009)

It's bad luck to talk badly of the recently deceased  ...

Just sayin....


----------



## dmc (Jun 26, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Losing these 2 on the same day makes me feel my age. Wow.



Ed Macmahon died within the last couple of days as well...  3


----------



## JimG. (Jun 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> Ed Macmahon died within the last couple of days as well...  3



Remembered that yesterday!

On to other topics.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> It's bad luck to talk badly of the recently deceased  ...
> 
> Just sayin....



I hear ya...but now with all this talk about overdosing, I don't get it.

He lived in California, a state where weed is basically legal if you have a hangnail. Why the heck would anyone do (prefer) oxycotin over pot?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2009)

So much for the rule of 3 ... although I don't know if Billy Mays counts as a celebrity:
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/a...ce_tv_pitchman_billy_mays_found_dead_at_home/


----------



## bigbog (Jun 28, 2009)

*..I say Cry-o him up...*

Maybe doctors will be able to re-start his cardiac system...and he'll be able to find himself a good arranger who'll help change the debt to credit....  After Quicy's ghost writers jumped ship...it was a downward slide for a longgggggg time.  *RootDKJ*...that's a real question that deserves a prime-time _special investigation_..;-), although judging how marvelous Afrin's _Severe Congestion_ spray works(2 sprays and you're good for 24hrs!)....not difficult to speculate on Oxy addicts' reasons...
$.01


----------



## Edd (Jun 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So much for the rule of 3 ... although I don't know if Billy Mays counts as a celebrity:
> http://www.boston.com/news/nation/a...ce_tv_pitchman_billy_mays_found_dead_at_home/



What the hell is going on?  Goddamn sky is falling.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 28, 2009)

there are so many celebritys that every day one or more will likely die..it happens..


----------



## Edd (Jun 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> there are so many celebritys that every day one or more will likely die..it happens..



Tell that to the lifesize statue of Billy Mays I keep in the living room.  Gawd...so insensitive.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 28, 2009)

Edd said:


> Tell that to the lifesize statue of Billy Mays I keep in the living room.  Gawd...so insensitive.



I didn't even know who Billy Mays was until I looked him up..I bet he's friends with the shamwow guy...anyway this could be my last post in a week+..leaving for Lake Anna in a few..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 28, 2009)

powbmps said:


> WTF?  How does someone as "successful" as him end up over $400,000,000 in debt?  How does one person even spend that much in a lifetime?  Again, WTF?
> 
> A lot of people (other than lawyers and doctors) are out some serious cash.



I heard 500 Mill in debt...and nearly fell off my couch, but then they went on to say his net worth was around a billion...thanks in large part to the rights to his music and the beatles.  
I'm not looking forward to an entire month of Jacko music on every dial and tribute shows on every channel.


----------



## dmc (Jun 28, 2009)

I love "Off the Wall" when it came out...   Think i like it better then "Thriller"


----------



## JimG. (Jun 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I hear ya...but now with all this talk about overdosing, I don't get it.
> 
> He lived in California, a state where weed is basically legal if you have a hangnail. Why the heck would anyone do (prefer) oxycotin over pot?



Interesting thought.

Painkillers suck...I'm glad they make me sick for the most part.

Except for Vicodin which makes me drool and stare into space. Michael was clearly a disturbed person for reasons we will most likely never really know.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 1, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Painkillers suck...I'm glad they make me sick for the most part.
> 
> Except for Vicodin which makes me drool and stare into space.





Vicodin on its way out?

"A federal advisory panel voted narrowly on Tuesday to recommend a ban on Percocet and Vicodin, two of the most popular prescription painkillers in the world, because of their effects on the liver."

From this article.


----------



## Paul (Jul 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Why the heck would anyone do (prefer) oxycotin over pot?



Because it doesn't require you to either smoke or bake it into fattening brownies?

If you've been on Oxy, you might see. I had some bad withdawls when I went off of it.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 1, 2009)

florida....

1. early bird special dinners starting at 4 p.m.
2. huge real estate collapse
3. ridiculously slow drivers
4. the 2000 election (not political - it was equally embarrassing for all americans)
5. now the incident reported in the article below......CAN'T WE DIG A GIANT DITCH, CALL FLORIDA AN ISLAND, AND LET IT DRIFT AWAY FROM THE UNITED STATES??



Michael Jackson's death sparks bus brawl
Fri Jun 26, 10:21 pm ET 

MIAMI (Reuters) – A fight broke out on a Florida bus when news of Michael Jackson's death sparked debate over whether he should be remembered as a great musical talent, and one passenger was charged with assault, police said on Friday.

The bus was moving through the city of North Lauderdale on Thursday when passenger James Kiernan received a text message about Jackson's death on his cell phone, and he read it aloud on the bus, the Broward County Sheriff's Department said.

The unidentified bus driver opined that "Michael Jackson should have been in jail long ago," prompting Kiernan, 60, to retort that "the world just lost a great musical talent," the police report said.

It said the last remark enraged another passenger, Henry Wideman, who started a swearing match with Kiernan, then pulled out a knife and chased Kiernan down the aisle with it.

The driver called his dispatcher and pulled over near a convenience store to wait for sheriff's deputies, who arrested Wideman, 54. He remained in jail on Friday on a charge of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.

(Reporting by Jane Sutton; Editing by Pascal Fletcher)


----------



## Paul (Jul 1, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> florida....
> 
> 1. early bird special dinners starting at 4 p.m.
> 2. huge real estate collapse
> ...













I like your idea, we could do the same with California.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Paul said:


> Because it doesn't require you to either smoke or bake it into fattening brownies?
> 
> If you've been on Oxy, you might see. I had some bad withdawls when I went off of it.


Well, he could always use a vaoprizor, but in Cali, he could basically go to the pot store and get a marijuana energy drink, pre-made.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 1, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Interesting thought.
> 
> Painkillers suck...I'm glad they make me sick for the most part.
> 
> Except for Vicodin which makes me drool and stare into space. Michael was clearly a disturbed person for reasons we will most likely never really know.



I think the reasons were quite obvious...  Father being a dominating figure including beating, no normal childhood etc.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 1, 2009)

Paul said:


> If you've been on Oxy, you might see. I had some bad withdawls when I went off of it.



Looks like you picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 1, 2009)

So, Farrah Fawcett died and she heads up to heaven. After the several hours of needed processing, she's brought up to the Pearly Gates to meet The Main Man. He looks over her record and is impressed with her credentials.

"You've lead a good life and are a good person. Welcome to Heaven. I grant all new arrivals one wish. What would you like to wish for?"

Farrah mulls it over for a moment and then says, "I want the world to be safe for children."

Then Michael Jackson dies....


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I think the reasons were quite obvious...  Father being a dominating figure including beating, no normal childhood etc.



Hmmmmm....well, I meant the really strange behind the scenes stuff we will never know.

Many others have had dominating dads and who got beaten who turned out far more normal.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> So, Farrah Fawcett died and she heads up to heaven. After the several hours of needed processing, she's brought up to the Pearly Gates to meet The Main Man. He looks over her record and is impressed with her credentials.
> 
> "You've lead a good life and are a good person. Welcome to Heaven. I grant all new arrivals one wish. What would you like to wish for?"
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 2, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Hmmmmm....well, I meant the really strange behind the scenes stuff we will never know.
> 
> Many others have had dominating dads and who got beaten who turned out far more normal.




agreed, but the combo of that plus the abnormal childhood - similar in some respects to all the child stars who end up in trouble with the law/addiction etc.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 2, 2009)

dunno.  seems to me jack-o's problems ran deeper than a father-son complex or abuse.  he seemed to be ill, mentally-speaking.  

don't want to seem like i'm speaking poorly of someone that just died.  i don't think there's anything "wrong" with mental illness.  it happens and sometimes medical treatment is just not enough.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Maybe doctors will be able to re-start his cardiac system...and he'll be able to find himself a good arranger who'll help change the debt to credit....  After Quicy's ghost writers jumped ship...it was a downward slide for a longgggggg time.  *RootDKJ*...that's a real question that deserves a prime-time _special investigation_..;-), although judging how marvelous Afrin's _Severe Congestion_ spray works(2 sprays and you're good for 24hrs!)....not difficult to speculate on Oxy addicts' reasons...
> $.01



Well it looks like that's going to happen, as the DEA is now part of the investigation.
http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/07/02/jackson.wednesday/


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> agreed, but the combo of that plus the abnormal childhood - similar in some respects to all the child stars who end up in trouble with the law/addiction etc.



Well, as the past few days have shown, his dad is a complete dickhead.

I think Michael knew/wished he would die relatively young.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I hear ya...but now with all this talk about overdosing, I don't get it.
> 
> He lived in California, a state where weed is basically legal if you have a hangnail. Why the heck would anyone do (prefer) oxycotin over pot?



As it would turn out, I'm not the only one pondering this. 

MPP.org -> Could Medical Marijuana Have Saved Michael Jackson?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 3, 2009)

to honor michael jackson, the good people of the iowa state fair are planning a tribute to MJ by making a statue of him out of butter....yes, BUTTER.  

"The sculpture will be on display along with the annual butter cow, a popular attraction at the event."

you can't make this stuff up!


----------



## dmc (Jul 3, 2009)

can reenact his nose melting off


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> can reenact his nose melting off



awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> can reenact his nose melting off





Warp Daddy said:


> awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Perfect...America's newest 4th of July tradition is born.  {facepalm}


----------

